
Remote Code Execution Flaws Found in Popular OS Powering Embedded Systems - extraterra
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/remote-code-execution-flaws-found-in-popular-os-powering-embedded-systems/
======
rurban
From the Changelog:

Multiple security improvements and fixes in packet parsing routines, DNA
caching, and TCP sequence number and ID generation.

Disable NBNS and LLMNR by default.

Add TCP hang protection by default

[https://github.com/aws/amazon-
freertos/blob/master/lib/FreeR...](https://github.com/aws/amazon-
freertos/blob/master/lib/FreeRTOS-Plus-TCP/source/History.txt)

------
kristianp
[https://www.freertos.org/](https://www.freertos.org/)

